# bootloop!



## droidDoes.duh (Aug 11, 2011)

i tried to change my boot logo and it keeps bringing me to the screen that i need to be on for sbfing...any ideas?


----------



## tyrthas (Jul 29, 2011)

Sounds like your only option is an sbf...

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M[R]


----------



## fastfoodfred (Feb 16, 2012)

I forget which order to push the buttons, but I did this the other day, too. Pressing both up and down volume gets you into fast boot, this is not what I did. I believe up volume and power will get you into something else with green or blue script. One option is reset, another is to clear caches, and other bullshit. Resetting and clearing got me out of the boot loop. Sorry I can't remember the order of buttons. If I can accidentally fumble through it, anyone can.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## tyrthas (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol! Yeah while powering on you hold vol up + vol down. It will boot into the bootloader. Press volume down to scroll to recovery, then volume up to select. You will see a screen with a triangle, press vol up + vol down again to actually get into recovery.

From there you can do do a factory reset, wipe caches, and all that goodness.

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M[R]


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

You can't change the boot logo on Moto's 4G devices with a locked bootloader, that's why.


----------



## tyrthas (Jul 29, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> You can't change the boot logo on Moto's 4G devices with a locked bootloader, that's why.


There was a guy that posted a method for the Razr but I never tried it. And there was a work around for the Bionic too. When I had it I changed my boot logo a few times. But its not something I'd recommend trying.

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M[R]


----------



## mb1689 (Dec 27, 2011)

I ran into a bootloop yesterday after playing around with removing (safe to remove) system apps. After removing a few, I tried restoring a few, and after a while I went into the process manager to find 2 separate copies of a lot of things running (i.e., not as a child of another). After a reboot, the same double-process situation appeared.. What was really odd was that one copy would show it had data in its properties, one would show all 0 bytes.

After removing all the doppelgangers that showed 0 bytes, the phone ran fine and all was well. That is, until next reboot when an endless bootloop popped up its head. None of the methods described here worked, unfortunately. I wound up flashing back to the stock .173 with the flashboot method, and everything worked fine after that, with all of my data still there and available as well, minus having to reconfigure my Corporate Sync account and add my gmail account. 

Anyway, the point of the post was to say that if all else fails, a flash back to stock using the fastboot files (I used the ones from razorloves' post here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13566-droid-razr-fastboot-file/ ) should get you back to working with minimal reconfiguration pain.


----------



## Aixelsyd (Jun 7, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> You can't change the boot logo on Moto's 4G devices with a locked bootloader, that's why.


Sure you can its the same process that works on a Bionic using moto-fastboot command once you have the *.img you want


----------

